# Least Worst Way to Run Mismatched Tires?



## bobross (Jan 5, 2015)

I have an old 93 F250 (4x4 but 4wd isn't working) with a Western Cable Drive that I've been trying to get working for plow season. Due to fundage, the best I could come up with tire wise was:

- a set of 2 235 siped snow tires (~1/2 tread)
- a 275 mud tire (full tread)
- a 285 all terrain tire (3/4 tread)

I don't remember the specifics, but the 235s have a way smaller diameter than the other two which are only slightly different. 

My dilemma is how best to mount these on my plow truck. It won't ever see the high side of 35 mph in this setup. It's strictly for plowing my yard and putting the mile down the road to get gas every couple weeks, so safety aspects have been considered but should be irrelevant. I have about 8-10 old blown out tires and busted rims thrown in the back for ballast and a bed full of wet snow.

I realize that I should match the 235s and I think they need to be run in the back. My thinking is that with all the weight hanging in the front and enough ballast in the rear, the larger tires are going to act as the fulcrum and compress the (saggy) suspension down in the front without lifting the back too much. I'm also thinking the skinny snow tires will get enough traction to offset any potential bonuses from having the larger tires in the rear.

That said, I lived in the south my whole life. This is my 3rd winter, so my guess is probably as non-common sensiscal as it is unenducated. I realize this is the worst possible way to setup a plow truck, but it's what I have to work with and I'm out of dollars to spend on snow management for the next few months. We get enough snow that 2 hours each day scooping isn't really an option either. I appreciate any constructive input, feedback, or experience.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Need the rest of the numbers to really know for sure what tire size we are working with.

But the rear end needs matched tires if you have a locking rear end. If you don't have 4wd then it does not matter in front.


----------



## bobross (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm really bad at remembering things apparently.

2x 235 60R16
1x 225 75R16
1x 245 75R16

The 235s are much smaller in diameter than the other two, but the other two are pretty close to each other.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

So you have:

(2) - 235/60R16 = 27.1" Tall - 85.1 Circ.
(1) - 225/75R16 = 29.3" Tall - 92" Circ.
(1) - 245/75R16 = 30.5" Tall - 95.7 Circ.

I would run the two mis matched in the front and keep the two that are like in the rear so you don't distroy your limited slip.

I know you said you were out of dollars, but have you looked at your local junk yard? You could just buy (1) matching size to what your best of the (2) oddballs. Around here we get junk yard tires for a few dollars each.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

235/60x16? That's not even a truck tire is it? I remember putting them on full size Caddy's etc

Go spend $200 at a used tire shop and get 4 matched truck tires.


----------



## bobross (Jan 5, 2015)

It isn't a truck tire. It's what I have and it'll get the job done for the winter. Next season I should have funds. For now, this is what I have to work with.

Thanks for the input, I guess I was just over thinking the problem.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

I can understand lack of funds but you should be able to find one crap tire to match for 20-40$.. cmon man


----------



## bobross (Jan 5, 2015)

I can provide my paypal if ya'll are that concerned.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

bobross said:


> I can provide my paypal if ya'll are that concerned.


Sell another painting. :laugh::waving:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You can get a set of bald tires for almost nothing,
Then run tire chains.....

Ha


----------



## bobross (Jan 5, 2015)

Tire chains was the subject of my dumb post from last season about the ****ty plow truck I traded away for this ****ty plow truck. She's finally ready to push though, and just in time with more lake effect blowing in.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> So you have:
> 
> (2) - 235/60R16 = 27.1" Tall - 85.1 Circ.
> (1) - 225/75R16 = 29.3" Tall - 92" Circ.
> ...


Bone yard wood be the place to go, next C-list then retreads


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

In Michigan don't they just find a neighbour with decent tires and " borrow" them in the middle of the night.


----------



## bobross (Jan 5, 2015)

Would I get better traction with matching bigger diameters in the rear? I put the small ones in the back as suggested and I still can't get any traction. It'll take a few weeks to come up with the money for anything worth a crap.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

You can do whatever you want with your tires for your pickup. Several post gave sound direction, advice and solutions which you asked for.
Running different diameter tires on a 4X4 with the same ratio gears is the diffs WILL NOT work, it's simple math and you can't defy it. The same diameter tire is needed on all 4 tires, if you can't understand this maybe you should move back down south or in town. Don't mean to be a butthat but it is what it is.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

bobross said:


> Would I get better traction with matching bigger diameters in the rear? I put the small ones in the back as suggested and I still can't get any traction. It'll take a few weeks to come up with the money for anything worth a crap.


You would get better traction with a set of 4 new matching tires lol. You can always get a credit card from the tire shop, Discount, Big O, etc. and get yourself a set a good, safe, reliable tires for the plow truck.


----------



## bobross (Jan 5, 2015)

4WD isn't working  But I was able to get another 225 75R16 with 1/2 tread!

Before I mount this up, would it be better to run the bigger tires paired in the rear or the front?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

With 2 wheel drive you could put 4 new tires on and still not get traction. Put as much weight as you can in the bed of that truck, just load it up and hope for the best.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Just air up or let air out to match tire height

This thread is a waste

You are unsafe dangerous weapon on the road. It's half-ass jerkoffs like you running around giving us a black eye. If you can't afford a single tire, I seriously doubt you consider insurance of a tail light blub.


----------



## bobross (Jan 5, 2015)

This is only for my yard, unbunch your panties.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> So you have:
> 
> (2) - 235/60R16 = 27.1" Tall - 85.1 Circ.
> (1) - 225/75R16 = 29.3" Tall - 92" Circ.
> ...


Pretty common here for guys to go to the junk yard for tires on work trucks. Most are racked and know what they got. Bring some cash he could buy two nice tires for $40.00 or not so nice for $20.00. Mount them yourself, Maybe, Forget the balance good to go. That's less than road - pocket money.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

bobross said:


> This is only for my yard, unbunch your panties.


How do you plan on getting it inspected with mix match tires. Unless MICH has different safety inspection it will not pass here. Do you have a way to bring gas to the truck? This would be a better choice imo. You save insurance and registration fee's. I know it's for personal property but it is unsafe for road use.


----------



## COAL REAPER (Dec 2, 2016)

i dont think the diameter is gonna matter much. put whatever fulcrum thoughts aside. but you should at least have matching tires on the rear axle as previously stated. if your rear is the only drive axle then you are not going to do any better if you already have the snow tires back there. the other option would be the skinnier tires in the rear, but theres not enough difference between 225 and 235. get yur 4WD going.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> How do you plan on getting it inspected with mix match tires. Unless MICH has different safety inspection it will not pass here. Do you have a way to bring gas to the truck? This would be a better choice imo. You save insurance and registration fee's. I know it's for personal property but it is unsafe for road use.


Michigan isn't quite a communist state yet, no inspections here.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

bobross said:


> I appreciate any constructive input, feedback, or experience.




Just giving what you asked for.

By your own admission you said you would be roading the truck to the gas station......I guess you won't be getting in to a accident with this state of the art plow truck.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Michigan isn't quite a communist state yet, no inspections here.


They don't have safety inspections? I'm meaning like checking brakes, Tires, ball joints etc. I guess that explains why the OP is not worried about it. Yes it's bad to the shops will put things on you don't need or won't pass.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> They don't have safety inspections? I'm meaning like checking brakes, Tires, ball joints etc. I guess that explains why the OP is not worried about it. Yes it's bad to the shops will put things on you don't need or won't pass.


No


----------



## bobross (Jan 5, 2015)

COAL REAPER said:


> i dont think the diameter is gonna matter much. put whatever fulcrum thoughts aside. but you should at least have matching tires on the rear axle as previously stated. if your rear is the only drive axle then you are not going to do any better if you already have the snow tires back there. the other option would be the skinnier tires in the rear, but theres not enough difference between 225 and 235. get yur 4WD going.


Thanks for the info. I'll need to scrounge a few weeks to be able to replace the hubs, but with ya'll's help I think I'm as good as I'm gonna get for now... I'm throwing another hundred or two pounds in the bed (don't want to overload these tiny car tires too much lol) and try to make do until fundage is available.

I usually end up over thinking this stuff, so I appreciate you pointing out that the fulcrum stuff is inconsequential.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

bobross said:


> This is only for my yard, unbunch your panties.


:clapping::waving:

Excuse them their a bunch of .


FredG said:


> They don't have safety inspections? I'm meaning like checking brakes, Tires, ball joints etc. I guess that explains why the OP is not worried about it. Yes it's bad to the shops will put things on you don't need or won't pass.


To plow your own property?
so it goes to the neighbor hood station for gas just dont drive like fred or pat does and you will be fine.
This truck sounds like a yard truck.
And the 4wheel drive doesn't work and the front has an open diff...

Just put the matched tires on the rear Add some weight and maybe a set of chains.

Gees, it's not like he is trying to plow Wallmart with et....


----------



## COAL REAPER (Dec 2, 2016)

you could always zip some sheet metal screws into the tread too...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

SnoFarmer said:


> :clapping::waving:
> 
> Excuse them their a bunch of .
> 
> ...


I agree, I was just thinking how would he get a inspection, I was not aware that you could go pick up some Hoopty and go to driving in Mich. LOL


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

you can use hoopitys here too

and et had free wheeling(locking hubs) so the mismatch doesn't matter up front.


----------



## bobross (Jan 5, 2015)

I considered puttin screws in, but we've got kids that play barefoot in the yard... Would I need to worry about them coming out if I did it at home?

That would also mean no trips to the gas station which isn't necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

If you dont have 4X4 then the two matching in the rear.

using 3 different size tires in 4WD WILL blow up a ujoint or a diff or a transfer case.


----------



## COAL REAPER (Dec 2, 2016)

...


----------



## COAL REAPER (Dec 2, 2016)

bobross said:


> I considered puttin screws in, but we've got kids that play barefoot in the yard... Would I need to worry about them coming out if I did it at home?


depends if they are your kids or not i guess. a 1/4" thread wouldnt penetrate too deep.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

FredG said:


> They don't have safety inspections? I'm meaning like checking brakes, Tires, ball joints etc. I guess that explains why the OP is not worried about it. Yes it's bad to the shops will put things on you don't need or won't pass.


We don't have any safety inspections or emissions testing in AZ either.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

i took the screws as sarcasm...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

theplowmeister said:


> If you dont have 4X4 then the two matching in the rear.
> 
> using 3 different size tires in 4WD WILL blow up a ujoint or a diff or a transfer case.


only if its a full timer, he has lockouts ie free spinning hubs.
it would only effect it, if they "worked" or if locked in.


----------



## COAL REAPER (Dec 2, 2016)

bobross, dont put screws in your tires.
you know that to get power to your front tires you need to engage the hubs as well as shift the transfer case in the cab, correct?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

bobross said:


> I have an old 93 F250 (4x4 but 4wd isn't working)
> 
> It won't ever see the high side of 35 mph in this setup. It's strictly for plowing my yard and putting the mile down the road to get gas every couple weeks, so safety aspects have been considered but should be irrelevant.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

ktfbgb said:


> We don't have any safety inspections or emissions testing in AZ either.


LOL besides us NY"s you guys got it made. But if you know somebody they will close one eye to certain BS things. The state makes a fortune on this. Not to mention if your not on your toes the shops will try to get you for something.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)




----------



## bobross (Jan 5, 2015)

Wow that's gnarly.

Im able to engage 4wd but there was a whining sound coming from the front end (this was when I had four extremely bald matching tires). It's my first 4x4, but I spend a lot of time on the FTE forums for the non plow related stuff. The fronts spun when I had it jacked up with the locks engaged and bad hubs was the only thing the PO actually said was wrong with this thing.

I'll need to save a bit so I can get a matched set of tires plus the hubs all at once. Based on all the feedback I definitely don't see a benefit in new tires without 4wd and I don't want to break anything trying to run 4wd with mismatched tires. Will be keeping my eyes out for a cheap set of chains to get me by in the interim.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

SnoFarmer said:


> only if its a full timer, he has lockouts ie free spinning hubs.
> it would only effect it, if they "worked" or if locked in.


As I said " *in 4WD *" If the hubs arnt locked hes not in 4WD (Ok the shifter is not the truck)


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Yes what could happen if
If , has been covered over and over...
And his doesn't work......

What aboot auto hubs or full time......
So yea 4wd can mean a lot of thanks..
But all that is moot, as his hubs don't lock in...

The shifter isn't a truck, really?
Who knew


----------

